# Timber



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 20, 2008)

well had to harvest some plants a couple were popping some bananas in them but they had only a weak left anyways so i took the whole crop in that tub the weight is a pound and half wet so that's not bad for me seeing that my last couple of grows i only got about an once lol so you can say I'm siked figured when dry i should have 4ozs out of it woohooo so by the time I'm done smoking this i should be ready for the next harvest  no more buying here woohoo peace


----------



## karmacat (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking really nice,enjoy your harvest............:woohoo:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice hual man now come the hard part, not smoking it till its ready :giggle: ive been batteling that monster too but im almost dry enough for the stash to be robbed


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 20, 2008)

Yo Ho BBBBBud,
   I wonder, will you be able to hold out untill the cure is finished ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

excellent sticky...hope mine do so good!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 20, 2008)

nice, bro.... nice 

wanna borrow my lighter? :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 20, 2008)

:hubba::hubba::hubba:mmmmmmm sticky budz cant wait to smoke some that first pick is a monster bud sweet


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work my friend. They are going to be some tasty buds. That first pic is a monster! Great work! Keep us posted on your final dry weight. I'm curious to see how much you get. Take care and be safe.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations man!  Enjoy the smoke.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice job my  friend...Let us know how she smokes and her dry weight...

Smoke up it's 420


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest Sticky. :aok: Enjoy it mang you deserve it.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow man!  Grow on... :ccc:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang SB, that looks good. Lemme get a bowl.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done Sticky, 4 ounces of FREE beauty, blimey, those nugs look solid!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2008)

great! wow! beautiful! what more can i say, i can almost smell that......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*Forgot to ask ya Sticky what strains did you harvest? :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 21, 2008)

Most excellent!  

Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and yes im not gonna touch it till ready been there done that lol But really thanks for stoping in 

TBG i harvest Couple of stoneybuds first pic is the monster cola from one of the stoneybuds a couple were white willows  and the rest were some gifted strains gotta look back on that lol stoned cant remember lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

that stoney bud looks nice gonna have to sample yours cause mine just started to flower:ccc::bong1::tokie::joint::stoned:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2008)

*Yup those Stonebuds grow some nice colas. :hubba:  *


----------

